# Not ruminating



## kimbrellsf (Nov 9, 2010)

A Saanen doe, nearly 14 years old, has stopped ruminating. The vet came yesterday and tried injections of calcium and a steroid. I first noticed that she looked too fat last Tuesday. Then by Friday morning I thought she seemed sick. 4-5 weeks ago, she got her collar entangled on another goat's horn and was strangled and had stopped breathing. We were able to bring her around, but she has shown signs of slowing down since then. Vet said perhaps the nerve (starts with a V) that regulates the rumen could have been damages, or perhaps it's just old age, or a tumor. She is HUGE with much fluid in her rumen, but walks around and has no fever and is not in pain. Her sides heave as if she is trying to move the rumen to chew cud, but with no success. This is NOT bloat, her sides are slack.
We are observing and have slight hope of recovery, but not completely given up yet. Has anyone ever had a goat just stop ruminating? What did you do?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow very interesting no never been in this situation before I'm sorry :hug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm sorry .... I haven't seen this before so I don't have any advice for you. Did your vet say their were any options for her if her nerve was damaged? With her age I wouldn't think surgery would be an option for her??? Poor girl... :hugs:


----------



## gotGoat? (Oct 17, 2010)

I personally have never had this problem. But my mom who has been a goat farmer for 20 years has. She said that she would give her goats probios when she started to notice signs of the ruman shutting down. She said that it helps kick start the ruman by introducing the needed bacteria that the ruman requires to function. I am not sure how well this would help you considering the fact that it sounds like its more of a communication break down between the basic brain functions to the ruman. But its worth a try. I hope that it helps.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... I am so sorry....  with nerve damage.... it does take time to come back....
hopefully that will be soon...... 

Is she still eating fine?

I would think... trying to massage her rumen area... to try to stimulate it... I think I'd stay away from her neck area..... as if there is damage.... we need to allow it to heal....vet is doing the right thing by giving injections of calcium and a steroid....
I would also try... some probiotic paste and baking soda .....just in case ... hopefully it will help her rumen..... 

Make sure she keeps moving around... that also helps....

Hang in there.... I am praying for her..... :hug: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've never dealt with that either but I don't think that giving her some probiotics would hurt...powder or paste or even some strawberry yogurt with live active cultures would work. Doing as Toth said as well..massaging her gut after the probiotics may help to kickstart the contractions.


----------



## kimbrellsf (Nov 9, 2010)

We don't know for sure that it's nerve damage, just a possibility. When she got tangled in the horn, she had stopped breathing and gone stiff. My husband gave her compressions to the diaphragm and she slowly came around. 
No, she is off her feed. I wish I had thought to ask here earlier. This has been building for a week now.....
How would I get the baking soda in her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

http://www.urbanfarmonline.com/urban-li ... esses.aspx
here is an interesting link....that may help.... :hug:

The rumen needs food... to help her gut to work.......Try giving Vit B complex shot to help stimulate appetite....thiamine in it... good for the rumen as well.... It is a tough call ...when the rumen isn't working...and your not sure of why.... You may want to try her on feed ...that will be easy on her rumen... to help .. get it going.... not sure what ... to feed her though... that is lite...and easy.. 
Have you talked to your vet to see if she can be tube fed something that won't hurt her....and yet help the rumen.... :hug:

Giving nutra drench ...helps to and gives her vitamins.... she is lacking cause of not eating...

Is she drinking water...watch her for dehydration... you may want to give her electrolytes.....if she isn't drinking....

How is her temp doing... keep an eye on that...if the rumen isn't working.... she may go sub..... keep her warm.....

AS for the baking soda... put some soda in a cup and add water to it...stir...suck it up in a syringe...and slowly put it down her throat..... ray: :hug:


----------



## kimbrellsf (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions and link. I just dosed her with milk of magnesia. and baking soda. There is no farm supply near. Do you think it's ok to give her probiotics from the health food store? :whatgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome... :hug: 

Not sure.... it may be a little different than the one specially made for rumnant (sp)animals...but... if that's all you can get it is better than nothing.... :hug:


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

kimbrellsf said:


> Thanks for the suggestions and link. I just dosed her with milk of magnesia. and baking soda. There is no farm supply near. Do you think it's ok to give her probiotics from the health food store? :whatgoat:


Yes...the probiotics for people are the same found in yogurt and while they may not be as complete as something in Probios they will definitely not hurt.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she today..... :hug:


----------



## kimbrellsf (Nov 9, 2010)

No improvement. She is larger and moving more slowly. She so huge now, her sides and belly feel much more firm, instead of like jello. I really think we're going to have to put her down. She's still up, but I don't think she's going to recover. At nearly 14, her age is against her, but she's had a great, healthy life until recently.  She just has not been the same since the strangulation. We thought she was dead then; stiff legs and not breathing. My husband gave her diaphragm compressions and she came around slowly, but she has seemed old since then. 
I don't want her suffering.  
Thank you SO MUCH for asking!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

kimbrellsf said:


> No improvement. She is larger and moving more slowly. She so huge now, her sides and belly feel much more firm, instead of like jello. I really think we're going to have to put her down. She's still up, but I don't think she's going to recover. At nearly 14, her age is against her, but she's had a great, healthy life until recently. She just has not been the same since the strangulation. We thought she was dead then; stiff legs and not breathing. My husband gave her diaphragm compressions and she came around slowly, but she has seemed old since then.
> I don't want her suffering.
> Thank you SO MUCH for asking!


Oh I'm so sorry for you. :sigh: :hug: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww...I am so sorry she's not improving :hug: 
Sometimes the kindest way we can help them is to end their sufferring, hard as it is to even think of that, your old girl knows she is well loved :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you SO MUCH for asking!


 Your very welcome.....I am so sorry... she isn't any better.....very sad.... my heart goes out to you  :hug:


----------



## kimbrellsf (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks to each of you for caring and trying to help. She is gone, but it's OK because she had a long, healthy, happy life. She was so agile when she was young, she once jumped up into the fork of a tree. She was always the smartest goat in the herd.
We only have 2 left now from the small herd I once kept. They are best friends, and April was mother to one of them. They are 12-1/2. I don't know what we'll do when we lose one of them. I can't image how lonely the remaining one will be. I guess I cross that bridge when the time comes.
Goodbye April. You were a fine goat. :lovey:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry... about April....  ... it is just devastating..... my whole heart ....goes out to you....I also commend you.... on how you fought... so very hard to save her..... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: To you dear, your girls know just how much they are loved, they will mourn April too so be prepared with extra TLC for them :hug:


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:hug: I been following this thread and I'm so sorry for your loss...take comfort in that you gave her a long happy life......I pray that my small herd will live as long of lives.


----------



## kimbrellsf (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks to all for your kindness. :angelgoat:


----------

